# Was on Hiatus, Now On My Way To Success



## dianas05 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

My name is Diana. You might not recognize who I am at first, but I had a journal here in around August/September wanting to lose fat and gain muscle. Well, since then it hasn't been really good as I haven't been going to the gym or eating clean for that matter. I am determined more than ever right now because I am aiming to obtain my Personal Fitness Trainer Cerification...so who would go to see a Trainer who doesn't look fit, huh? Anyway, I got all caught up with my job at the hotel and didn't pay attention to what I was actually doing to myself. I went from 123 lbs. to a current 150 lbs.  , my self-confidence has gone down the drain ,which is not something you would want. I was very active in the past, training at least 3-4 times/week. I got into great shape before so my goals is to get back to 123 lbs., but more lean with a lower bf%.

Here are my stats:

Female
Age: 18
Height: 5'3
Weight: 150 lbs.
BF %: Unknown - around 28% probably
Waist: _will post later_
Chest:
Bicep:
Thigh:
Hips:
Calves:

I am free to accepting any suggestions regarding my diet or workout. By the way, welcome to my journal to success...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome back !  As you know there are many here with the knowledge to help you reach your goals.

Good luck


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 10, 2005)

*January 10th, 2005*

*Training: Chest & Triceps*

Chest:
1) DB Flyes - 12.5x12, 10x10, 10x8
2) Chest Press - 25x12, 30x10, 30x10


Triceps:
1) Overhead Tricep Press - 12.5x12, 12.5x10, 12,5x8
2) EZ Bar Skull Crushers - 20x12, 20x10, 20x8
3) Cable Pushdowns - 27.5x12, 27.5x9, 27.5x7

*Comments:* Had a good workout, but my gym is changing companies so I couldn't do some of the exercises with dumbbells because they were too light. Next time will be the way it should be.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
*Diet:* _1,354 Calories (33% Carbs/48% Protein/20% Fat)_

*Meal #1*
3/4c. Oats
1/2 scoop of Whey Powder
2 Fish Oils

*Meal #2*
1/2 Oats
1 scoop of Whey Powder

*Meal #3*
1 can of Tuna
1.5c. of Brussell Sprouts/Broccoli/Mushroom mix steamed 
3/4c. Brown Rice

*Meal #4*
5 Egg Whites
2c. Broccoli
2 tbsp. of  Organic Salsa
5 Fish Oils

*Meal #5*
3 oz. of Fat Free Curd Cottage Cheese
1/2 oz. Almonds
3 Fish Oils

*H20:* 5L

*Comments:* Today I can't squeeze another meal, and I know I have to because the calories are too low. I'm aiming towards 1,800-2,000 calories/day. The lower one on cardio and the higher on weight days.


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Welcome back !  As you know there are many here with the knowledge to help you reach your goals.
> 
> Good luck



Thanks Gary!    Please feel free to comment on my training/diet as well.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey Diana,


I promised that I would keep up with you.  In your last journal, I didn't keep up with you and I was one of the first to welcome you.
At a glance, I don't think you have enough calories in there.  I could also be, Oh, so completely wrong. 
You say you weigh about 150 pounds now, your caloric intake should be no less than 1500-1950.  Maybe I am wrong as I am not sure how many calories there are in your meals and prospective meals.....
If you are on target regarding your calories, please dismiss the above paragraph as mindless dribble.....

Anyway, for help go to this thread:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113

If you already have, then you are more than halfway there....

Good luck and I promise I will be looking......


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the good advice Tony, and yes I do know about the calories being low. I have Jodi's guide printed and stored in a binder which I keep my fitness things in. I don't blame you for not coming to motivate me in my last journal, as I haven't been doing anything to stay on track these past months. I am more eager than before!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the good advice Tony, and yes I do know about the calories being low. I have Jodi's guide printed and stored in a binder which I keep my fitness things in. I don't blame you for not coming to motivate me in my last journal, as I haven't been doing anything to stay on track these past months. I am more eager than before!


Hey Diana, believe me, it's not that I didn't want to help motivate you, the fact is that I had a pretty strange 4 months at the end of the year, which put me in a pretty dark place inside me and if I couldn't motivate myself, how would I be able to help anyone else? When I hurt my shoulder, which was the last straw, I pretty much quit on me. I tried to come back over and over, but I just quit, something that I had never done. Quitter.......Sounds crappy ah? It's the truth. I should have written that in my journal, but I guess here is just as good, if that's ok with you. I don't want to plague your journal with all the "poor me, pity me" cries..... 
What's important here is that you are ready to continue on your path and I am here just to hang out with you as an observer to help you up if you fall.  I am no expert, just a buddy..... 
Either way, I promise I won't let up or let you down.....and I sure as hell won't quit again...


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 10, 2005)

Don't worry, I understand everything you've explained to me, Tony. I have read your journal as well and all I can say is we are only humans. We have our ups and downs, but the ones who are determined will eventually get up again and come back stronger! Believe me, I have felt like a loser also...wanted to give up on everything, though I chose to start fresh and finally get some action done instead of all talk. 

Remember, I appreciate any help, advice, or comment you may have. You're always welcome here and feel free to discuss anything you want in my journal, buddy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey D!

 Glad you're back! You'll do great! Stick with it! 

 Sorry I'm so short... running out to work in a few. Wanted to stop by and say hello, rather than take forever!

 I'll be back later tonight with something a little more eloquent! 

 Good luck!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello there, I am slumbering around the office today as I am half asleep but wanted to take a moment to come by and say Hi....

So,


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey D!
> 
> Glad you're back! You'll do great! Stick with it!
> 
> ...




Hey there Ivy,

Thanks for stopping by! It would be great if you can review my training routine and meal plan so far...you have a great opinion, but most importantly you have transformed your body. I truly don't want to be a blob! LOL!   It makes me wanna scream...


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 11, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hello there, I am slumbering around the office today as I am half asleep but wanted to take a moment to come by and say Hi....
> 
> So,



Hey there partner!


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 11, 2005)

*January 11th, 2005*

*Training: Cardio & Abs*

HIIT on Stationary bike - 20 min.

Abs:
1) Ball Crunches - 15, 15, 15
2) Leg Raises - 15, 15, 15
3) Side Planks - 30 sec./side x3
4) Planks - 45 sec.

*Comments:* My day isn't going as well as I thought it would because I am really hating the way I look, but most importantly how I feel. The HIIT cardio was very effective though, and killed my quads literally. The same with the Ab training.  I am quite sore from yesterday's workout too just to top it all off! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
*Diet:* _1,801 Calories (34% Carbs/46% Protein/20% Fat)_

*Meal #1*
3/4c. Oats
1/2 scoop of Whey Powder
2 Fish Oils

*Meal #2*
3/4c. Oats
1 scoop of Whey Powder

*Meal #3*
4 oz. Chicken Breast
1.5c. of Brussell Sprouts mix steamed 
1c. Brown Rice

*Meal #4*
5 Egg Whites
2c. Broccoli
2 tbsp. of  Organic Salsa
5 Fish Oils

*Meal #5*
1 can of Tuna
1.5c. Brussell Sprout Mix Steamed
1 large Green Pepper

*Meal #5*
3.5 oz. of Fat Free Curd Cottage Cheese
1 oz. Almonds
3 Fish Oils

*H20:* 5L

*Comments:* I feel that this calorie range will be a big difference for seeing results. I was starving yesterday, which isn't a good thing!


----------



## sara (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Diana  welcome back!!! 
Wishing you the best of luck


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

Diana,

Diet looks immaculate !


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Sara,

Thanks for coming in here and wishing me luck! I'm glad to be back because of the great motivation in this forum.


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Diana,
> 
> Diet looks immaculate !



Awesome...that's what I wanted to here!


----------



## sara (Jan 11, 2005)

We all here for eachother


----------



## BritChick (Jan 11, 2005)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Diana. You might not recognize who I am at first, but I had a journal here in around August/September wanting to lose fat and gain muscle. Well, since then it hasn't been really good as I haven't been going to the gym or eating clean for that matter. I am determined more than ever right now because I am aiming to obtain my Personal Fitness Trainer Cerification...so who would go to see a Trainer who doesn't look fit, huh? Anyway, I got all caught up with my job at the hotel and didn't pay attention to what I was actually doing to myself. I went from 123 lbs. to a current 150 lbs.  , my self-confidence has gone down the drain ,which is not something you would want. I was very active in the past, training at least 3-4 times/week. I got into great shape before so my goals is to get back to 123 lbs., but more lean with a lower bf%.
> 
> ...



Hi Diana, 
Just wanted to stop by and wish you luck with your endeavours!


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## dianas05 (Jan 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Diana,
> Just wanted to stop by and wish you luck with your endeavours!



Oh thanks Kerry!


----------



## cmrapp11 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Diana  Just sending another word of encouragement. 2005 is your year!!!!! Diet looks awesome too.


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 12, 2005)

cmrapp11 said:
			
		

> Hi Diana  Just sending another word of encouragement. 2005 is your year!!!!! Diet looks awesome too.



Hey thanks! I need every bit of encouragement I can get!   BTW, what's your name?


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi there kiddo....

How's your day today? I'm a little sore and tired. Today my therapist really worked my shoulder hard and it's sore. 
Anyway, just passing by to say hi, so  (I am not very original as you can see...)


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 12, 2005)

*January 12th, 2005*

*Training: Legs & Shoulders*

Legs:
1) Smith Machine Squats - 40x12, 60x10, 80x10, 100x8
2) Seated Leg Press - 150x15, 170x15, 190x12, 215x10
3) Seated Leg Curl - 55x15, 70x12, 75x10, 75x10

Shoulders:
1) Front DB Raises - 5x12, 10x12, 10x10
2) Seated DB Press - 10x12, 10x10, 10x10
3) Lateral Raises - 7.5x15, 7.5x12, 10x10

*Comments:* I was really determined to get a good workout here and by focusing, I have done just that! Felt awesome!  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Diet:* _1,798 Calories (33% Carbs/47% Protein/20% Fat)_

*Meal #1*
3/4c. Oats
1/2 scoop of Whey Powder
2 Fish Oils

*Meal #2*
3/4c. Oats
1 scoop of Whey Powder

*Meal #3*
4 oz. Chicken Breast
2c. Mixed Greens
1c. Brown Rice

*Meal #4*
I can of Tuna
1/4c. Brown Rice
1.5c. Brussell Sprout Mix

*Meal #5*
6 egg whites
2c. Broccoli
2 tbsp. Salsa
5 Fish Oils

*Meal #5*
4 oz. of Fat Free Curd Cottage Cheese
1 oz. Almonds
3 Fish Oils

*H20:* 5L

*Comments:* I'm glad my diet is looking good...So far it has been a week of clean eating...no cravings either, which is a good thing!


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 12, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi there kiddo....
> 
> How's your day today? I'm a little sore and tired. Today my therapist really worked my shoulder hard and it's sore.
> Anyway, just passing by to say hi, so  (I am not very original as you can see...)



Hi Tony,

Training-wise, my day was great (I do them at 5am). Work-wise, it was crazy at first but things have gotten better. There was this big misunderstanding that I was quitting my Housekeeping Supervisor position just because I took a week off for school reasons. I told the Executive Housekeeper (who's my boss) , though I guess she thought I was doing it on purpose to have her do all the work!   Come on, I've been putting months and months of hard work, which has made me end up here in this body anyways. Some people...they just have weird explainations sometimes! Overall, I'm pretty good. I need to get some sleep though as I only slept 5 hours yesterday. 

I hope everything is alright with your shoulder, especially it being injured.


----------



## sara (Jan 12, 2005)

Diana, Im so glad that your diet and training is going well  Keep up the good work and it will just get better and better


----------



## cmrapp11 (Jan 12, 2005)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Hey thanks! I need every bit of encouragement I can get!   BTW, what's your name?




<------ Crissy


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Sara* The few first days are always the hardest, but it gets way better later on. Thanks!

*Crissy* Nice to meet you! I'm happy that you came to my journal.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2005)

> *Comments:* I'm glad my diet is looking good...So far it has been a week of clean eating...no cravings either, which is a good thing!


 Way to go    Good morning


----------



## sara (Jan 13, 2005)

hope your having a wonderful day!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey!! 

Welcome back. It is good to see you back on track with diet and training.

Good luck with everything - I am sure, if you stick to it, you will reach your goals!


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Way to go    Good morning



Thanks!


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 13, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> hope your having a wonderful day!



It was a so so kind of day...troubles at work.


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 13, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey!!
> 
> Welcome back. It is good to see you back on track with diet and training.
> 
> Good luck with everything - I am sure, if you stick to it, you will reach your goals!



Hey Emma,

I'm so glad you came to my journal!   What you said is definitely the truth!


----------



## sara (Jan 13, 2005)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> It was a so so kind of day...troubles at work.


Sorry to hear that   Things sometimes dont work the way we want it


----------



## simbh (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello diana , just thought I'd stop by and tell you to keep up that good work. You seem to be doing very well  . Sorry if my english sux a bit , it isn't my first language , althought most people at the university say I have a good english  

Anyways , I know it's not easy to get back on track sometimes , but from what I've seen in your journal since you restarted your healthy way of life , it seems very good . Take it from me , I've been there just keep it up , and you'll be so very proud of yourself  Keeping in mind that all the Im members will be proud of you !

Good luck , once again


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Diana. Wanted to wish you luck. The training looks good. I like the pyramidding of weights that you do. And the daily diet targets of 1800-2000 looks right on to me for reaching your goal.


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 15, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Hello diana , just thought I'd stop by and tell you to keep up that good work. You seem to be doing very well  . Sorry if my english sux a bit , it isn't my first language , althought most people at the university say I have a good english
> 
> Anyways , I know it's not easy to get back on track sometimes , but from what I've seen in your journal since you restarted your healthy way of life , it seems very good . Take it from me , I've been there just keep it up , and you'll be so very proud of yourself  Keeping in mind that all the Im members will be proud of you !
> 
> Good luck , once again



Hey Simon,

Thanks for coming here. I'm not having any problems stay on track so far which is a great feeling. BTW, I think your English is great! Don't worry about it at all.


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 15, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Hi Diana. Wanted to wish you luck. The training looks good. I like the pyramidding of weights that you do. And the daily diet targets of 1800-2000 looks right on to me for reaching your goal.




Thank you! I have done this sort of training before and it has worked for me so I decided to try it again. So far so good with everything.   

BTW, what is your name?


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 15, 2005)

*January 15th, 2005*

*Training:* None...Rest Day

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Diet:* _1,516 Calories (34% Carbs/50% Protein/16% Fat)_

*Meal #1*
3/4c. Oats
1/2 scoop of Whey Powder
2 Fish Oils

*Meal #2*
4 oz. Chicken Breast
2c. Mixed Greens
1c. Brown Rice

*Meal #3*
I can of Tuna
1.5c. Brussell Sprout Mix
1 oz. Almonds

*Meal #4*
_.rotein Pancakes:._
3 oz. Fat Free Curd Cottage Cheese
5 egg whites
1/2 scoop Whey Powder
3/4c. Fiber One
2 Kiwis


*H20:* 5L

*Comments:* I have taken away two meals because it is my rest day and I need less calories, but I also didn't have enough time as I was busy throughtout the day. _.:Note:._ I have noticed some minor changes in the way my body looks and feels already! Woohoo!!!


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 18, 2005)

*January 18th, 2004*

*Training:* Chest & Triceps

Chest:
1) Incline DB Flyes - 7.5x12, 12.5x12, 12.5x8, 12.5x8
2) BB Bench Press - 45x10, 45x3, 45x5
3) DB Bench Press - 12.5x12, 15x12, 15x10

Triceps:
1) Overhead Press - 10x12, 15x10, 17.5x8
2) Cable Pushdowns - 27.5x12, 27.5x10, 27.5x10
3) DB Skull Crushers - 7.5x10, 7.5x6, 7.5x7

*Comments:* I was very weak today with my lifts. I hope things will improve over time. Overall, good workout which left me sore!  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Diet:* _1,687 Calories (33% Carbs/46% Protein/20% Fat)_

*Meal #1*
2/3c. Oats
1 medium apple
1/2 scoop of Whey Powder
2 Fish Oils

*Meal #2*
4.6 oz. Cod Fish
1/2c. cucumber
2c. Mixed Greens
3/4c. Brown Rice

*Meal #3*
1 scoop of whey powder
3/4c. Oats

*Meal #4*
4.9 oz Cod Fish
2c. Brussell Sprout mix
3 Fish Oils

*Meal# 5*
3 oz. Cottage Cheese
1 tbsp. Organic Peanut Butter

*Meal #6*
4 oz. Chicken Breast 
2c. Broccoli 
.3 oz. Almonds
5 Fish Oils


*H20:* 5L


*Comments:* I really need to eat my meals consistently because I can tell it is effecting my lifts...not good! I have been eating clean, just not 2.5-3 hours between meals. That's my goal for the week.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2005)

You're doing great    Keep it up !


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Gary!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 18, 2005)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Thank you! I have done this sort of training before and it has worked for me so I decided to try it again. So far so good with everything.
> 
> BTW, what is your name?


Its Bill.


----------



## simbh (Jan 18, 2005)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> *Comments:* I really need to eat my meals consistently because I can tell it is effecting my lifts...not good! I have been eating clean, just not 2.5-3 hours between meals. That's my goal for the week.


I know what you mean , its not always easy to eat within 2-3 hours. Depending on what you do. But I'm sure you'll find a way to squeeze it in your daily routine. When I'm in class , I just bring a crap load of food and I eat during my classes. Sure half the class looks at me but heck , I'm satisfied with my eating 

Anyways , good luck with eating more frequently and keep up what you're doing so far , you seem to be doing very well


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 19, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Its Bill.



Nice to meet you.


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 19, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> I know what you mean , its not always easy to eat within 2-3 hours. Depending on what you do. But I'm sure you'll find a way to squeeze it in your daily routine. When I'm in class , I just bring a crap load of food and I eat during my classes. Sure half the class looks at me but heck , I'm satisfied with my eating
> 
> Anyways , good luck with eating more frequently and keep up what you're doing so far , you seem to be doing very well



Hey Simon,

How's it going?
We'll see how things go today at work. I really hate it when I can't eat during these 6-8 hours sometimes.   I'll try my best though!


----------



## simbh (Jan 19, 2005)

Going very well yourself ?

Just finished an 8am class , and I'm about to go to my other one ... It's freezing cold here , geez  .

Anyways , find a way to eat more often , cuz it will help you in reaching your goal 

Have a nice day at work diana


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 19, 2005)

Diet is looking great Diana! Wow, very impressive. 

Any new goals?


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 19, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Going very well yourself ?
> 
> Just finished an 8am class , and I'm about to go to my other one ... It's freezing cold here , geez  .
> 
> ...



I am beat! Got back from work at 4pm, and I managed to actually eat my meal! I'm happy about that.   It shouldn't be a problem anymore because I know it's the key to reaching my goal. I am determined more than ever! 

It was freezing cold here as well (Calgary), but no it's above normal which is a good thing. It reached -35º Celsius excluding windchill.   

Anyways, the day went pretty well except for hurting my knee on the slippery pavement!   Other than that, it was good. How about yours?


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 19, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Diet is looking great Diana! Wow, very impressive.
> 
> Any new goals?



Hey Mike!

Glad to see you here.   My current goal is to stick with training and my current diet. I need to work on eating regularly because I have been literally starving myself these couple of months. Too much running around without eating enough. Someone would say I must have lost weight, but it's the complete opposite. Though, I have lost a few since I started and I feel much better as well.   How are you doing?


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 19, 2005)

*January 19th, 2005*

*Training:* Legs & Shoulders

Legs:
1) SM Squats - 40x12, 70x12, 80x10, 100x8 
2) Seated Leg Press - 150x15, 170x15, 190x12, 220x10
3) Seated Leg Curl - 40x12, 70x10, 75x10, 75x10

Shoulders:
1) Front DB Raises - 7.5x12, 10x12, 10x11
2) Lateral Raises - 7.5x13, 10x11, 10x10
3) Shoulder Press - 10x15, 10x12, 12.5x10

*Comments:* I had increased some of the weight in the sets from last week...felt great! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Diet:* _1,777 Calories (33% Carbs/46% Protein/20% Fat)_

*Meal #1*
3/4c. Oats
1/2 scoop of Whey Powder
2 Fish Oils

*Meal #2*
1 scoop of whey powder
3/4c. Oats

*Meal #3*
4 oz. Chicken Breast
2c. Mixed Greens
1c. Brown Rice

*Meal #4*
1 can of Tuna
1.5c. Brussell Sprout mix

*Meal# 5* (_was starving!  _)
2 slices of sprouted grain bread
2 eggs, 3 egg whites
3/4c. cucumber

*Meal #6*
3 oz. Cottage Cheese
1 tbsp. Organic Peanut Butter
3 fish oils


*H20:* 5L


*Comments:* Tried something different with my last two meals. I won't be sticking to bread, but once in a while I'll throw it in.


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 19, 2005)

Man, I am really tired today...I will go to bed early.  A couple of more minutes on here.


----------



## simbh (Jan 19, 2005)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Anyways, the day went pretty well except for hurting my knee on the slippery pavement!  Other than that, it was good. How about yours?


That sux , I hope your knee gets better fast. My day was good , my classes were actually pretty fun today. I did my legs , so I can barely walk right now  And I'm tired as hell , I don't know if its the 1-ad kicking in making me feel this tired .

Anyways , I'm off to bed , so very tired and I need a good night sleep cuz I work tomorrow. Have a great evening dear.


----------



## simbh (Jan 19, 2005)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Man, I am really tired today...I will go to bed early. A couple of more minutes on here.


I hear ya


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Simon! Good night.


----------

